# performance options for 40/28 omc



## semojetman (Apr 8, 2014)

What all can be done to a 1996 40/28 Johnson?
It already has the head shaved and 50 horse carbs.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 9, 2014)

Fiber reeds, open up the stops or get 50hp reed stops. You'd be amazed how small of a gap the 40hp stops have compared to the 50hp.Then exhaust tuner which will have to fabed up and the old one will have to be cut off since it's a cast one piece exhaust. You have to leave part of the old exhaust on because the water pickup is cast into the exhaust. Then after that it's time to dive into the motor and do some porting. You can always put a 6 1/8" 3 blade stainless impeller and polish the pump along with cutting the liner and sharpening the grates. It can be made into a stout little motor.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn bro, that sounds like a lot of work


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 10, 2014)

It is a lot of work, some are big gains and some are small, but altogether they add up to huge gains. That is why his 60/40 will run with my 250/175. It will definitely take it on the holeshot, maybe even enough to keep it ahead.


----------



## Seth (Apr 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348134#p348134 said:


> dhoganjr » Yesterday, 23:37[/url]"]It is a lot of work, some are big gains and some are small, but altogether they add up to huge gains. That is why his 60/40 will run with my 250/175. It will definitely take it on the holeshot, maybe even enough to keep it ahead.



Wow! That's amazing! Your rig probably runs low 50's too right? I've never seen any hot rodded 2 strokes running around the river. Most people just slap on a 225-250 and go.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348155#p348155 said:


> Seth » 10 Apr 2014, 07:46[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348134#p348134 said:
> ...



Most of those hot rodded 2 strokes run Current River where there are 40 hp restrictions. They don't have the option of bolt on power, they have to make hp out of 60/40 blocks. 

I have hit 50 gps twice during 30 sec wot runs between the 2-3 hr mark with a light load. My boat is for fishing not racing though. I wanted the 250 so I could load whatever I want to take, jump on plane and cruise about 1/2 to 3/4 throttle. A little over 1/2 throttle gets about the same speed and fuel usage as my 115 did, with all the reserve for those tight turns. Albeit with a big learning curve :shock: as seen with my sand bar pics.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 12, 2014)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Damn bro, that sounds like a lot of work


Yeah, Hogan has it right some are big gains and some are little, that not even everything that's just some of the easier noticeable gains. I enjoy having a fast boat but even more then that I don't have to worry about being under powered if I do have a load. The people making the rules for the Current don't understand enough about how a jet boat works to know you need to be able to have some more power left so when you are loaded down you can still maneuver safely.


----------



## Seth (Apr 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348182#p348182 said:


> dhoganjr » 10 Apr 2014, 13:33[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348155#p348155 said:
> ...



I drove my buddies 1860/225ho setup and about lost it going in to a curve. That was a whole new beast compared to my setup. I've been a little more apprehensive about driving a bigger setup since then.


----------

